# Wyndham Ovation and options



## stacieo (Sep 22, 2015)

We've decided to get rid of our Wyndham contract as it's too many points for us.  I talked to them about the Ovation program over the phone today and they said they would take back our deed at no cost, and said they would mail the paper work.  Being Wyndham, I'm suspicious.  No fuss, no pressure to buy something else?  Since it will take a bit of time, we were thinking of posting it for sale or listing on ebay first.  (If Wyndham will take it back without a fuss, maybe it's worth a few dollars?)  

Should I contact a closing agent first?  Are there some recommendations for any that do well and especially working with Wyndham?

Are Wyndham properties selling right now?  I've seen a lot for $1 on ebay. Getting a little for it would be better than nothing, but I'd rather give it away to a person than give it Wyndham, just would prefer not to have to pay to give it away.

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ovation was easy as stated.  Turned mine in on August 16th and a done deal last week.  On my case was a resale at fox run, that broke from Wyndham and I converted to points, to stay with Wyndham.  No questions asked filled out paperwork and notorized sent back only spoke to them once.  I never tried to sell.  They put abtime limit on how long you have to send it back, two weeks, so if your going to try to sell get started

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 23, 2015)

stacieo said:


> We've decided to get rid of our Wyndham contract as it's too many points for us.  I talked to them about the Ovation program over the phone today and they said they would take back our deed at no cost, and said they would mail the paper work.  Being Wyndham, I'm suspicious.  No fuss, no pressure to buy something else?  Since it will take a bit of time, we were thinking of posting it for sale or listing on ebay first.  (If Wyndham will take it back without a fuss, maybe it's worth a few dollars?)
> 
> Should I contact a closing agent first?  Are there some recommendations for any that do well and especially working with Wyndham?
> 
> ...



It really depends on what you have (resort, how many points, UDI or converted fixed week, maintenance fee rate, etc.). It could have some value to another potential owner. 

There is no need to jump straight to Ovation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## comicbookman (Sep 23, 2015)

I used ovation for one of my smaller contracts with high MF's.  It is straight forward and easy.  Uscav8r is correct though, check if there is any market first.  I sold 2 other slightly more desirable contracts previously through the tug market place.  Ovation is easier and quicker, so if I shed anymore, I would only go the selling route if they had enough value to justify the extra time and hassle.


----------



## 55plus (Sep 23, 2015)

It may have some value. Is it deeded property or CWA. If deeded then where and how many points?


----------



## donnaval (Sep 23, 2015)

The Ovation program has been pretty good for us.  We actually have three different "scenarios," but we may be having a glitch right now with the biggest one.  

1.  Small Star Island ownership of my mom's - really not worth anything, she received the paperwork and had it notarized, and everything was completed in a couple of weeks at no cost to her except for the notary fee, and also the small amount of unused points she lost.  Totally painless process.

2.  We have a fixed-week Pagosa lock-off unit.  Since this does not show online in our account, we called Ovation, and made the request to deed back.  They said they would take it back, but it had to be processed differently and would take up to two months for us to get the paperwork.  It's been about a month and we have heard nothing further about this one.

3.  We have 9 contracts, a mix of converted fixed weeks, UDI and RTU points.  We chose to keep the RTU points but turn in four converted fixed weeks and one tiny UDI contract through Ovation.  Within a few days, we received an email saying we could turn back all five contracts.   We received the paperwork via email about a week later.  Printed out all the papers, had them notarized, and mailed them off.  Received a call from Ovation about 10 days after we mailed in the notarized deeds asking us if we had changed our minds because they had not received the deeds.  Explained we had mailed them back and were told that their postal service there is horrendous so it might take longer for them to receive the papers.  A couple of hours later, received an email saying the notarized deeds had arrived just that minute :hysterical: and everything looked good and everything would be processed within a week.  A couple of days later I checked online and saw that two of our contracts had been taken off our list of ownerships.  

For the glitch:  Tried to log in today, and cannot access our account at all.  It says "application error" which is the same message my mom got when her account got wiped out.  Tomorrow will be a week since they said everything would be processed within a week, so I'll give it another day and then call to make sure they haven't wiped out ALL of our ownerships and points.  I'm a little nervous about not being able to log in since the reason we hung on to the RTU contracts was to keep our account open to use the points we'd previously transferred into RCI, and whatever we were still entitled to and had paid for this year.  The Ovation person we spoke with at the beginning told us that retaining the contracts we did would allow us to keep our account online and on RCI open, and that the points we had deposited into RCI last year would still be ours as well as whatever was left from this year.

But other than the little annoyances, the process was easy and no costs involved except for notary fees and postage.  It was a win for us, since the contracts we turned back were all small, and could not have even been given away unless we had been willing to pay closing costs and transfer fees.


----------



## stacieo (Sep 24, 2015)

Our contract is deeded 308K points.  Our paperwork for Ovation still isn't here.   If we try to quick sell it, are there closing companies you can recommend?   If we tried ebay, is it better to start at $1 with buyer paying closing/transfer or offer to pay it but start high enough for a break even?  We're just not wanting to pay to give it away if the Ovation process is as easy as some of you have experienced.  Are there closing companies any of you have used that are used to Wyndham?

Stacie


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 24, 2015)

stacieo said:


> Our contract is deeded 308K points.  Our paperwork for Ovation still isn't here.   If we try to quick sell it, are there closing companies you can recommend?   If we tried ebay, is it better to start at $1 with buyer paying closing/transfer or offer to pay it but start high enough for a break even?  We're just not wanting to pay to give it away if the Ovation process is as easy as some of you have experienced.  Are there closing companies any of you have used that are used to Wyndham?
> 
> Stacie



Your point amount is good.  _Depending on location_, you should have no trouble finding a buyer in the marketplace here on TUG to make a few bucks.  There are many here who can recommend a good closing company.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 24, 2015)

stacieo said:


> Our contract is deeded 308K points.  Our paperwork for Ovation still isn't here.   If we try to quick sell it, are there closing companies you can recommend?   If we tried ebay, is it better to start at $1 with buyer paying closing/transfer or offer to pay it but start high enough for a break even?  We're just not wanting to pay to give it away if the Ovation process is as easy as some of you have experienced.  Are there closing companies any of you have used that are used to Wyndham?
> 
> Stacie



LT Transfer is highly recommended. They stand behind their work.

Where is it deeded? That makes a big difference.


----------



## stacieo (Sep 27, 2015)

It's deeded at Alexandria.   

LT transfer looks good.  Going through files now to find our copy of the deed. . . 

Thanks for the ideas!

Stacie


----------

